# Ad Konings is coming to town!



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

:dancing: :drooling:


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Got me all excited there for a second that he was going to be speaking at the U of M in St. Paul...as in the University of Minnesota in St. Paul Minnesota 

But then after that initial thought a second later I figured if he was coming I would have heard about it by now.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Take the drive up! :lol: The cichlid auction on saturday will be worth the trip in itself.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Gerry! I can't wait to get to the weekend :thumb:

Ray


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Homegrown Spencer Jack of The Afishionados and Ad Konings before Ad's presentation....










Ad 's presentation was fantastic! It was based on the sand inhabitants of Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

I just got back from today's meeting. Another fantastic presentation by Ad on Malawi Cichlid feeding habits! This was such a fantastic weekend! :dancing:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

It was a fantastic presentation! :dancing:

Thanks to Spencer and Ad for the great weekend! :fish:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Sounds like a fun time. I wonder if Ad plans a stop in this neck of the woods sometime...

On another note, Gerry, can you tell me how long the Afishionados have been around? I picked this handle two years ago and I swear I had never heard of them. Honestly, my spouse thought it up! (and I can guarantee you SHE never heard of them! :lol: ).

I just don't want anyone to get the impression I ripped it off... in fact, them being a business (and therefore a more significant player in the hobby than myself) I would consider changing handles not to create any confusion (heck, it's just a user-ID to me, and in my business I've got around a hundred of them...) Of course, if they want to offer me something for it...  (but they'll probably tell me they had it first :lol: )


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

The Afishionados company has been aorund for a number of years. I don't think anyone will think you ripped off Spencer. I'll ask him to confirm. I don't think he would be too worried.


----------

